# Timezone Definition Update



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

This is mainly of interest to people who might visit Russian Federation: Autumn 2011 - Timezone definitions update.

Russian Federation no longer observes daylight savings time, and instead now has the DST time set as its Standard time (excluding selected regions). This timezone definition file contains up-to-date timezone listing.


----------

